# GSD Growth



## Aliana (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi all GSD experts!

I have 2 queistions:
1. Will a gsd continue to put on some weight after 1 year of age and how much? Mine is 14 months old now and still weighs the same he did at 12 months, 40kg. He is very thin at his chest and shoulder area and I'm really hoping he'll still put on some muscle and bulk up a bit?
2. Will exercise prevent him from bulking up?We've started running this week and I was just wondering if it may prevent him from putting on more muscle?

Additional info; He is of german show lines and he is raw fed.

Thanks all!


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

He will keep filling out untill he is around 2. But be carefull, you don't want him to "Fill In" too much. My Jake was 75 Lbs at 18 months. He weighs just under 100 Lbs now(turned 3 last month) but is not lean enough. His ideal weight for his size is around 85 Lbs (i only found that out last week) and we are working towards that goal weight through increased excercise and cutting down on his food intake. Unless you are working your Dog 4 or 5 hours a day he shouldn't require as much food as the feeding guide on the bag dictates. With Hip Ailments being so prevelant in this Breed you want to kepp your Dog lean to put less stress on the hips.

Excercise him as much as you can. It will build lean muscle, you don't want him to be too bulky. I made that mistake with mine but he should be back in shape in no time!


----------

